

How Facebook's Graph Search will affect Google, Technology, and Privacy - JeremyKolb
http://www.applieddatalabs.com/content/how-facebooks-graph-search-will-affect-google-technology-and-privacy

======
ianfernz
I for one do not trust facebook with any of my data. From a professional
standpoint though, it opens up some interesting avenues for microtargeting in
advertising.

------
Fundlab
It might open up some advertising channels, empower social engineering and law
enforcement. I don't see how this is going to affect Google. Someone enlighten
me on this

------
jasonkolb
I'm very curious to know if they'll open up the API to third parties. Might be
some interesting applications of this technology for virtual assistants a la
Siri.

------
newman314
The part about privacy settings is pretty handwavey. Does anyone know of a
link that talks more in detail about how this affects privacy settings?

~~~
BadDesign
How Privacy Works with Graph Search:
<https://www.facebook.com/about/graphsearch/privacy>

